# S14 Turbocharged Help!



## nssn240 (Aug 12, 2007)

Im gonna make my S14 turbocharged with:

-T3/T4 .63 A/R Turbine and also has .50 A/R Compressor
-Intercooler Core Size 24"x11"x3" Overall Size 31"x11"x3" 2.75" Inlet & Outlet
3" Thick Core
-38mm External Wastegate 
-Turbo Manifold
-Super Sequential Blow off
-Walbro Fuel Pump 255 LPH
-Aeromotive Regulator
-2.5" Downpipe Exhaust and 3" muffler

What else do I need or need to change????


----------



## xcrunner18 (Jan 1, 2006)

turbo timer
possibly higher injectors
stand alone ecu 
go with 3" pipe all the way
if your doing this on the KA (which i'm guessing) you'll end up needing:
rods, forged pistons and other essentual goodies to let the engine make more then 6psi without detonation....


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

how much are you trying to make? i could tell you 100 different things, but you may not need half of them to get to your goal HP.


----------



## nssn240 (Aug 12, 2007)

I would like to reach at least 300 - 350hp for know.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

you'll need some 555cc injectors at the least, and i would get a stand alone ecu or get someone like jwt to flash your stock one with whatever upgrades you're getting. you're probably gonna need a bigger MAF, and as for internals, depending how many miles you have on your KA, rings, pistons, and rods may not be a bad idea.


----------



## nssn240 (Aug 12, 2007)

They got almost 100,000 miles. Can I put some 650cc injectors?


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

nssn240 said:


> They got almost 100,000 miles. Can I put some 650cc injectors?


sure why not


----------



## nssn240 (Aug 12, 2007)

trmn8r said:


> sure why not


What type of 650cc injectors are good and cheaper?


----------

